

Show HN: Sh-Helpers – Some Commands for Common Shell Tasks - uxcn
https://github.com/uxcn/sh-helpers

======
uxcn
Just a set of commands that implement some common patterns working with files
(paths in general) in a shell.

I actually wrote these in bash before I rebuilt my laptop (the original
scripts are still on github somewhere). I ended up using them on almost a
daily basis, so I thought I'd try to make them into something other people
could use.

Any feedback is welcome.

